# Network interface numbers and PCI/PCIe sockets



## ogogon (Mar 8, 2021)

Colleagues, how can you unambiguously associate a network interface with its PCI/PCIe socket?

I have a machine with seven network interfaces. Everything on one chipset.
If you need to take out one, hell begins. All interfaces are renumbered in a different order and an urgent need to change the settings of the network, firewall and some application programs. And do not forget anything.

I remember there was some way to hard-link the name of network interface to its PCI socket. Or I'm wrong, and not to the PCI, but to the mac-address of the device.

Please tell me if there is such a possibility now? It is very tiring when interfaces jump like frogs...

Ogogon.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 8, 2021)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/re-numbering-network-interfaces.27100/ may have some info. It also mentions port sysutils/ethname for this. Maybe devd(8) may also help.


----------

